# looking to buy - Alicante



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi all, new to the forum and am thinking of buying in the Alicante region, I want a 3 bed house on a development with a communal pool, can anyone advise me how much I will need to spend...aprox..thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tosca said:


> Hi all, new to the forum and am thinking of buying in the Alicante region, I want a 3 bed house on a development with a communal pool, can anyone advise me how much I will need to spend...aprox..thanks


Hi & welcome

Alicante Province is a huge area - exactly where do you mean?

are you looking for a hioliday home or to move here?

if to move here most would advise renting for quite a long time first


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> Alicante Province is a huge area - exactly where do you mean?
> 
> ...


Hi there, for long holidays, maybe up to 3 months at a time, I prefer to buy but intend to rent whilst looking around, I dont mind which part of Alicante so am fairly easy to please, just near to a coast and shops and other expats.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tosca said:


> Hi there, for long holidays, maybe up to 3 months at a time, I prefer to buy but intend to rent whilst looking around, I dont mind which part of Alicante so am fairly easy to please, just near to a coast and shops and other expats.


well as I said it's a huge area

in my town what you are looking at would be a minimum of 250,000€

move a bit north or a lot south & it would be less


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to come over for a fact finding mission. Find an area that you like and take a look at whats around. When you've done that, then rent for a while and fine tune your search, get to know the areas, the idiosyncrasies of the housing market in Spain. All the time watching to see which way the housing market is going. At the moment its falling still, altho there are signs that it maybe nearing bottom???????????????? or not !!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Deecoco (Jan 9, 2011)

jojo said:


> You need to come over for a fact finding mission. Find an area that you like and take a look at whats around. When you've done that, then rent for a while and fine tune your search, get to know the areas, the idiosyncrasies of the housing market in Spain. All the time watching to see which way the housing market is going. At the moment its falling still, altho there are signs that it maybe nearing bottom???????????????? or not !!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I think has already bottomed out.. at least in my area.. people are out their viewing as I speak.


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well as I said it's a huge area
> 
> in my town what you are looking at would be a minimum of 250,000€
> 
> move a bit north or a lot south & it would be less


May I ask which area you live in?


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

Deecoco said:


> I think has already bottomed out.. at least in my area.. people are out their viewing as I speak.


Hi there, which area are you in?, I love all of Spain although the Alicante region is my favourite


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tosca said:


> May I ask which area you live in?


Xàbia/Jávea

about halfway down the country on the sticky out bit between Alicante & Valencia


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Xàbia/Jávea
> 
> about halfway down the country on the sticky out bit between Alicante & Valencia


Thanks, that is a very beautiful part and I would love to live there, what would I expect to pay for a rental?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tosca said:


> Thanks, that is a very beautiful part and I would love to live there, what would I expect to pay for a rental?


do you mean for a proper long term let?

650€+ a month, probably


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean for a proper long term let?
> 
> 650€+ a month, probably


probably for 2 months from end of April till end of June


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tosca said:


> probably for 2 months from end of April till end of June



Hhhmm, a rental that short and at that time of the year could be considerably more - you looking at the lucrative holiday season???

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhmm, a rental that short and at that time of the year could be considerably more - you looking at the lucrative holiday season???
> 
> Jo xxxx


hmmm

more like 650€ a WEEK in June - a bit less in May


----------



## tosca (Jan 31, 2011)

I realise it would cost considerably more for may and june, however sometimes you just have to dig deep, I can always eat bread and drink water to cut costs other ways lol.


----------



## cmeggy (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi im new to the forum me and my partner are thinking of moveing to alicante we would like to go in the next year but how do you start going about it ie do you go to a estate agents ps we would like a little bar or cafe just to break even thank you if you can help


----------



## Deecoco (Jan 9, 2011)

cmeggy said:


> Hi im new to the forum me and my partner are thinking of moveing to alicante we would like to go in the next year but how do you start going about it ie do you go to a estate agents ps we would like a little bar or cafe just to break even thank you if you can help


.........................

Hi I live in the Alicante region (Costa Blanca)
Go on to the internet and search the real estate in the area you want.
However be aware that Alicante itself is very Spanish and I would suggest that it would not be the best place for you to open a British bar.
Also be aware that the tourist trade is in the doldrums at the moment and the region has an abundance of bars who are all finding it hard going .. many have closed and the rest are having to give customers great offers. It may pick up for the Summer months but the threat of airport workers strikes in Spain (albeit we are hoping that it has been settled) has done untold damage to the tourist trade.
Sorry to be a jobs comforter but think you would rather know what you are walking in to. 
As I say try the real estate people for the area you are hoping for and see for yourself.
But remember they are SELLING and business is slow. Good Luck


----------



## cmeggy (Mar 24, 2011)

thank you we will look at the estate agents thanx again


----------



## LANEYLOO (Mar 28, 2011)

I was wondering how much rental would be in this area? and would it work out cheaper to use our touring caravan? instead!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LANEYLOO said:


> I was wondering how much rental would be in this area? and would it work out cheaper to use our touring caravan? instead!


the Alicante region is huge!!

can you narrow it down a bit?


----------



## Deecoco (Jan 9, 2011)

LANEYLOO said:


> I was wondering how much rental would be in this area? and would it work out cheaper to use our touring caravan? instead!


Im not wishing to appear rude but it really is a simple task to find out on the internet

here is one to be getting on with just click this link

Private villas and holiday rentals Alicante region. Rental property, villas in Alicante region for rent.


----------



## LANEYLOO (Mar 28, 2011)

Im not really bothered anywhere as long as it is quite near to the beach and it has bus amenities would be handy buy not essential! I love benidorm this would be the ideal! as I am an entertainer (voaclly) so I could possibly get some work on an evening to keep us going!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Deecoco said:


> Im not wishing to appear rude but it really is a simple task to find out on the internet
> 
> here is one to be getting on with just click this link
> 
> Private villas and holiday rentals Alicante region. Rental property, villas in Alicante region for rent.


:clap2:


----------



## LANEYLOO (Mar 28, 2011)

*thank you*



MaidenScotland said:


> :clap2:


thanks I will have a look !


----------



## drewmyles (Mar 28, 2011)

hi im new on here but was looking for the answer to this question aswell a lot of good advice so thanks . i plan to rent for the 1st year or so anyway which by the sounds of things is the right thing to do.


----------



## LANEYLOO (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe it seems quite expensive to buy we have bought a house in france(to be fair we need to do it all up there s not even a toilet! for the same price it was for a static caravan in benidorm! I think the atmosphere in benny would be more our style but after 7 years I bet the caravan would be no good and the ground rent was so high there too!


----------



## jb44 (May 21, 2010)

Same boat as the OP,but would like to rent a car while there to speed up the looking process,any ideas about good car rental deals?
Thanks.


----------



## LANEYLOO (Mar 28, 2011)

*personal replies from real people who know was the idea!*



Deecoco said:


> Im not wishing to appear rude but it really is a simple task to find out on the internet
> 
> here is one to be getting on with just click this link
> 
> Private villas and holiday rentals Alicante region. Rental property, villas in Alicante region for rent.


Thank you I thought this was a forum for helping each other? parden for asking ! lol just thought that some one out there maybe staying at a campsite that was just the ticket "companies always BULL UP their own sites and it is nice to have PERSONAL replies from someone who knows the real camping sites!or renting areas,flats ect... that's all 
not to be rude !


----------



## Deecoco (Jan 9, 2011)

LANEYLOO said:


> Thank you I thought this was a forum for helping each other? parden for asking ! lol just thought that some one out there maybe staying at a campsite that was just the ticket "companies always BULL UP their own sites and it is nice to have PERSONAL replies from someone who knows the real camping sites!or renting areas,flats ect... that's all
> not to be rude !


------

No ?? well you are trying hard enough. As it has already been explained ALICANTE is an enormous area... do you know just how big Spain is ??? you are asking people who live here to tell you about CAMP SITES... ??? you are asking " how long is a bit of string "you are wiser to rent apartments or properties through a registered rental company... you then have a come-back if anything is wrong... these are easily obtainable on the web. There are thousands of privately owned apartments for rent... iyour call


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Deecoco said:


> ------
> 
> No ?? well you are trying hard enough. As it has already been explained ALICANTE is an enormous area... do you know just how big Spain is ??? you are asking people who live here to tell you about CAMP SITES... ??? you are asking " how long is a bit of string "you are wiser to rent apartments or properties through a registered rental company... you then have a come-back if anything is wrong... these are easily obtainable on the web. There are thousands of privately owned apartments for rent... iyour call



Gosh!!! The forum is for asking questions not insulting each other, so dont! However, what I would suggest for maximum impact for a new question, you start a new thread so that it gets seen 

Jo xxxx


----------

